# Marlowmanor~weightloss journal~ *over a new hurdle*



## marlowmanor (Jan 1, 2012)

Here are some stats on me.
Name: Kelly
Age: 26
SAHM to 3 boys, ages 5, 3, and 1 years old.
Current weight 239.0, this is the most I have ever weighed.
Weight I want to get down to: 170
Weight to lose: 68 lbs
Time frame: 1 year, it would be great to lose this weight in 2012.
Plan of action: Eat healthy, cut out sodas, drink more water, start exercising daily, track my weight weekly.

I weigh myself weekly, usually on Saturday nights. I forgot last night and weighed myself this afternoon, only to discover that according to the scale I gained 7 lbs in a week!  That is very depressing and I have no clue how I did it. I really did not think I had done that bad this week. I'm a little disheartened right now at that weight gain. But it has also motivated me to get off my big behind and work to get the weight off this year. DH has talked about his need to lose weight too so I am hoping that maybe I can get him on board with some excercising. I want to be able to start walking up and down our road, but as DH mentioned when I told him that I'd need leashes for the oldest 2 boys to make that work!  Hopefully I can get him on board with the walking with me and we can walk as a family.

I am really looking for support here. If anyone has good recipes, or simple exercise ideas that can be done indoors (since it is winter, and the weather is supposed to be cold this week finally), or just encouragement I would appreciate it.


----------



## Mamaboid (Jan 1, 2012)

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> I am really looking for support here. If anyone has good recipes, or simple exercise ideas that can be done indoors (since it is winter, and the weather is supposed to be cold this week finally), or just encouragement I would appreciate it.


The only recipes I have are for diabetic diets, and they stink, the only exercise I do is walking back and forth to the chicken coop and goat pens...I guess that just leaves me with encouragement...
YOU GO GIRL.  YOU CAN DO THIS.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jan 1, 2012)

Well, with three young boys, you might want to get a couple movement Cd's for children and move along with your children. Good exercise for you and fun for the kids. 

Here are a couple of my favorite. 

Kids in Motion  http://www.amazon.com/Kids-Motion-G...=sr_1_1?s=music&ie=UTF8&qid=1325464066&sr=1-1

http://www.amazon.com/Preschool-Aerobic-Fun-Kimbo/dp/B00000AF6C/ref=pd_sim_m_14


http://www.amazon.com/Good-Morning-Exercises-Kid-Kimbo/dp/B00000DARN/ref=pd_sim_m_6


----------



## daisychick (Jan 1, 2012)

You can do it!   My biggest pointer I can give is try to get in some lean protein and fiber everyday because it helps keep you full longer and it helps with not wanting to snack too much.  I have a terrible time with snacking because I feed my daycare kids breakfast, snack, lunch, and then another snack.  It is sooooo hard to not want to grab a handful of everything I am feeding them.  I am trying to have yogurt or scrambled eggs in the mornings.   Shakes like Slimfast really are a great breakfast too because they fill you up.   I try to snack on veggies or fruits to get some fiber for the day.   I have been so bad the past 2 days with all the hoiday food.  I can't wait until it is gone and out of this house so I can get back on track with my goals.      We can lose this weight this year!


----------



## elevan (Jan 1, 2012)

Here's some ideas for you:

Write down EVERYTHING that you put into your mouth.

If you're used to drinking soda then cutting cold turkey may do you in.  How many do you drink a day?  Cut it in half for a few weeks, then half again.  Add some lemon to your water (or lime or cucumber).  I like to add a squirt of lemon (I buy those little bottles) and a packet of Splenda to my water for 0 calorie flavor.  Can't drink plain water myself.

A hint I saw on Dr. Oz the other day was to reverse your meals.  Don't eat heavy carbs at dinner - eat them at breakfast if you must.  Make sure your dinner is protein laden.

Make sure you're taking a vitamin supplement.

Make little swaps in recipes...you can trade oil in baked recipes (cakes) for applesauce, or try yogurt or sour cream.

Use more olive oil.

Keep walnuts and almonds on hand as a snack.


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 1, 2012)

welcome to the club, I have been out of town this weekend but I will be in full swing starting tomorrow


----------



## marlowmanor (Jan 1, 2012)

Emily I have already been cutting sodas a lot. Right now I try to only do one soda a day, but I do slip occassionally. I have no problem drinking plain water really. I always keep bottle water in the fridge, I just have to drink it almost exclusively. I have cut out juice recently. I believe I will be doing the WW counting. I just have to look it all up and get it figured out. DH will be trying to lose some weight too (he is thinking about joining the military, and is overweight right now), so I am hoping I can get him on board with helping me with excercising.

Once all the candy is out of this house it will be so much easier! I have been trying to snack more on the overabundance of fruits we have here (oranges, apples, bananas) instead of the chocolate that is also abundant.


----------



## redtailgal (Jan 1, 2012)

HI Marlow!  Glad to see that you are joining in.

You've recieved some great advice...slim fast shakes, veggies, water etc.  I agree with all of that.  I wanted to add that you should pay attention to your sodium intake as well, sodium causes you to retain fluids.....which in turn raise your weight.  Also, young women have certain times of the month where they will more than likely gain a couple pounds from water retention and abdominal bloating (sodium also adds to this).  Track your cycle, so surprises dont sneak up and frustrate you.  Drink a glass or two EXTRA of water when retention may be a problem......adding water to the system will help flush excess fluids out.

You can do this........stick with it, dont make "New Year's Resolution" out of this.  Make is a MARLOWMANOR resolution.  Do this for YOU.

Your a mom, you DESERVE to feel your best!


----------



## elevan (Jan 1, 2012)

Since you've already cut way down on the sodas then just stop buying them and it'll get even easier  

Make small changes at a time if you can and you'll be more likely to stick with them.  Also remember that a habit takes 21 days to develop so if you're gonna exercise then be consistent and then your body will begin to crave it.  Same thing with food.  Eat a banana everyday with breakfast for 21 days and then see if your body doesn't crave it if you stop.



			
				redtailgal said:
			
		

> You can do this........stick with it, dont make "New Year's Resolution" out of this.  Make is a MARLOWMANOR resolution.  Do this for YOU.
> 
> Your a mom, you DESERVE to feel your best!


I completely agree with this.  I need to lose some too...but I won't jump into right now because it would feel too much like a New Year's resolution to me and I don't do those.


----------



## marlowmanor (Jan 2, 2012)

I've got a question on the WW points. I am trying to figure out how many I can have a day and how to calculate the points. My stepmom has the books but won't lend them out (she has lent them out before to people and not gotten them back). She said I could find all the info online. I have not been able to find the information and we cannot afford to join online. Can someone lead me in the right direction?


----------



## daisychick (Jan 2, 2012)

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> I've got a question on the WW points. I am trying to figure out how many I can have a day and how to calculate the points. My stepmom has the books but won't lend them out (she has lent them out before to people and not gotten them back). She said I could find all the info online. I have not been able to find the information and we cannot afford to join online. Can someone lead me in the right direction?


I don't have the formula for the new way, but I do have the one for the way they did it last year, which would be just great to use.  I will PM it to you because I will also send you the weight chart if I can find it.   So watch for a PM.


----------



## marlowmanor (Jan 2, 2012)

http://www.calculatorcat.com/free_calculators/weight_watchers_calculator.phtml
This is the calculator I found to figure out points. I did find a site that told me I should be aiming for 32 pts daily right now with my current weight so I think that is where I will start. So far today from my calcluations I have only used 12 of the 32 allotted points! That means I have plenty of points to play with for supper if everything is calculated right. 

Now I have a new question. How do you figure out the points on homemade meals? Do you have to figure it out by your ingredients or is it just a guess. I know I won't be able to make WW recipes all the time.

I am going to see about making copies from my stepmoms WW books she has. She is not currently using them, but won't loan them out because she has done it before with people and not gotten them back. Or maybe I can offer to buy the books from her?  How much do the books cost?


----------



## daisychick (Jan 2, 2012)

It might be worth it for you to try the free 7 day trial on WW online and order the calculator, it is showing up for me to be $7.50.  Then you could do some reading and learn a few things and then cancel before they charge you.  Then you will have all the tools you need because that calculator figures your points for you and your daily points target.   Then all you need to do it look up food values online for homemade foods at places like:   http://www.lowfatlifestyle.com/foodstats.htm


----------



## marlowmanor (Jan 3, 2012)

My food journal for yesterday and today. My daily goal is 35 pts, I think. I'm still trying to find the right daily point value I am allowed.

1/2/12
Breakfast
2 servings of Multigrain Cheerios with 2% milk  5 pts 

Lunch
 Can of Mixed Beans - 5pts 
Can of chicken noodle soup  2pts
Water

Snack
Banana
Orange
1 slice wheat bread w/ 1 Tbsp peanut butter  3pts 
Water

Supper
12 meatballs w/ approx.  cp sauce  14pts 
1 cp scalloped potatoes  4pts 
2 slices garlic bread  4pts 
Water
Total:  37pts
Here if I had known the points value on my meatballs I would have only had one serving instead of the 2.


So far today, I am dong well it seems. Other than my soda and ice cream splurge! 
1/3/12
Breakfast
1 Smores pop tart  4pts
Glass of 2% milk  3pts

Lunch
Broccoli/Beef  frozen dinner 8pts
8 oz Cheerwine  2 pts
1 cup Butter Pecan Ice cream  5pts

Supper
8 oz boneless chicken thighs  8pts
1 cup succotash  4pts
Water
Total: 34

So far so good. If I remember straight fresh fruits and veggies are freebies point wise. Correct me if I am wrong ladies who have been or are on WW. My grandmother has the books from when she was on WW a couple years ago and has offered me the materials!  I will be arranging a time to get them from her sometime this week!

ETA: I found an entertaining way to use the kids to exercise. I was using them as human weights last night! It was good exercise for me and they had fun with it. They were getting a kick out of being used as weights for a modified form of situps.


----------



## daisychick (Jan 3, 2012)

Yes, most fruits and veggies are 0 points.  The catch is to not overdo it and eat tons of them even if they are 0 points.  I think peas and corn have like 1 or 2 points per cup and potatoes have more points.   I eat lots of apples and green beans and lettuce.       Tonight my family is having tacos.  I am taking the taco meat and putting it over a huge bed of lettuce and using salsa as my dressing for a yummy taco salad and the only points are for the ground beef .    Most salsas are 0 points, but check the label for sugars added because then they have a few points.


----------



## redtailgal (Jan 4, 2012)

You are doing great Marlow!

Try to be careful about using your points for sugary stuff, even when you are within your proper point range.  That high volume of sugar will not only mess with your metabolism (slows it dowwwnnnn) but kills your energy in the long run.

Love the workout routine with the kids.......its good for you and the kids.  I'b bet there were lots of grins and giggles, lol


----------



## marlowmanor (Jan 4, 2012)

The kids do enjoy the excersises with them. I can't do alot of them at a time though because I get winded or I am laughing too hard!


----------



## daisychick (Jan 4, 2012)

Laughing burns calories.    I try to "dance" with the daycare kids everyday.  We turn on their kid CD everyday after lunch and before naptime and we call it "Getting our Sillies out"


----------



## marlowmanor (Jan 4, 2012)

I really should start dancing with the boys. They definately need something to get their excess energy out. It's been too cold to have them outside really. I know the boys would get a kick out of dancing and moving around with me too. As long as there are no cameras around!


----------



## daisychick (Jan 4, 2012)

Exactly no cameras and no other adults to watch, so you can dance like a fool.   That is what I do.      The kids love it and think I am crazy funny.


----------



## Cabinchick (Jan 4, 2012)

Sounds like fun! I may try this, even though I don't have any children at home..I'll bet my DH would get a good laugh out of that. Maybe he'd even participate...


----------



## daisychick (Jan 4, 2012)

Cabinchick said:
			
		

> Sounds like fun! I may try this, even though I don't have any children at home..I'll bet my DH would get a good laugh out of that. Maybe he'd even participate...




You should see me when I clean house.  I turn up the radio really loud and sing along as I clean.  My teen boys think I am crazy.


----------



## Ms. Research (Jan 5, 2012)

daisychick said:
			
		

> Cabinchick said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought that was how everyone cleaned.  Radio blasting, singing loud, gets things done for me.  BTW, everyone in my neighbor thinks I'm crazy.  Don't really care.  Got a clean house though.  

K


----------



## marlowmanor (Jan 5, 2012)

I've been doing well with the staying within my points the past 2 days. I do need to get some kind of exercise regime together though. That is the most difficult part with it being winter time and cold outside.


----------



## daisychick (Jan 5, 2012)

Me too, I haven't touched my treadmill yet. :/    good job on keeping within your points!


----------



## marlowmanor (Jan 6, 2012)

So here aer the last few days of my food journal. Hopefully I have all the points right. I got the WW materials from my grandmother that she had. She was doing it in 2006 so they are old, but I think it's ok since I was doing the old point system anyway when I was doing calculations.

*1/4/12*
_Breakfast_
2 waffles  4pts
1Tbsp peanut butter  2pts
Glass of 2% milk  3pts
_Lunch_
Garlic Butter Shrimp Meal - 5pts
4 FF Peppermint Devils Food Cookies  4pts
20 oz Sobe Life Water - 0pts
_Supper_
 cup brown rice  3pts
 can pinto beans w/onion  2pts
1 slice pepperoni pizza  7pts
Water
_Snack_
Broccoli/Cauliflower - 0pts
Water
Total: 30 pts

*1/5/12*
_Breakfast_
2 fried eggs  4pts
Slice of cheese  2pts
2 slices of white bread  3pts
Salsa - 0pts
Water
_Lunch_
Bacon cheeseburger snacker  3pts
water
_Supper_
homemade Chili beans  8pts
 cp Mexican cheese shredded  3pts
1 slice of white bread  1.5
 cup brown rice  3pts
20 oz Lipton tea  3pts
Total: 30.5 pts

*1/6/12*
_Breakfast_
1 cup Multigrain Cheerios with 2% milk  2 pts
_Lunch_
 can chicken noodle soup  1 pt
 cup brown rice  3pts
 cup broccoli/cauliflower  0pts
 cup Mexican cheese blend  3pts
Glass of sweet tea  2pts
_Snack_
1 Package of Baby Red Mashed Potatoes 9pts
Water
_Supper_
3  oz (1 serving) taco beef  5pts
 cup Mexican blend cheese  3pts
Lettuce, salsa, Taco sauce  0pts
1 large soft taco shell  2 pts
Water
_Snack_
2 whole boiled eggs  4pts
Orange - 0pts
Water
Total: 34 pts

I did walk to the mail box today and back with my 22 lb cling on along , and I did do some fun exercises with Cameron too while I was cooking supper and he didn't want to leave me alone! I went over a little on points today, but it wasn't bad and since I have been under points the last 2 days I think it will make up for that and be ok.

Honestly my biggest challenge with this weight loss journey is sweets and exercising.


----------



## marlowmanor (Jan 8, 2012)

I did my weight in last night. I am down 1.5lbs!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 8, 2012)

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> I thought that was how everyone cleaned.
> 
> K


Thats how I do it! Sing really loud to my favorite songs and it makes it easy! I love music.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 8, 2012)

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> I did my weight in last night. I am down 1.5lbs!


Good job!! Little achievements will grow into big ones.


----------



## Beekissed (Jan 8, 2012)




----------



## redtailgal (Jan 8, 2012)




----------



## marlowmanor (Jan 8, 2012)

I know 1.5 lbs isn't much in the long run, but I know if it keeps up like this weekly alowly the weight will come off and hopefully stay off. I really felt great about it because when I went to the dr Wednesday for my hands the weight they got for me was 2 lbs heavier than my home scale and it bummed me out. Little by little I will get to a more healthy me!


----------



## redtailgal (Jan 8, 2012)

1.5 pounds is an excellent start.  Dont ever make light of an accomplishment, no matter how small.

And go by what your homescale says for your weight loss.  NO matter what the Docs scale says, you still LOST that 1.5.

so, hun, it's still a  from me.


----------



## marlowmanor (Jan 8, 2012)

I know there is always a difference with dr scales and home scales, I plan to go by what my home scale says. The way I see it is when you think about it, if you lose 1lb - 1.5 lbs a consistently each week in a year I can lose at least 50lbs. I know there will  be weeks I likely go up some for whatever reason (water weight b/c of monthly cylce, bad week, etc) but I think if I can keep things consistent I can actually reach the goal of losing 50lbs this year!


----------



## daisychick (Jan 9, 2012)

Congrats on the loss!    1.5 pounds is great!   Keep up the pace and you will lose the 50 lbs!  Stick with your same scale and you will know your losses.   I have no idea if my scale is accurate, but I do know that when it shows a loss it is a loss because it is the same scale I have had for 3 years.    WW says if you lose 1 to 2 pounds a week then you know you aren't losing muscle mass, but actually losing fat so that is good!


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 10, 2012)

We have to celebrate all our victories. Great job on the weight loss. Keep upthe good work 

We can do this!!!!!! :bun


----------



## Cabinchick (Jan 10, 2012)

As long as you're losing weight, whether a little or a lot, you are going the right direction. I think you're doing very well ! Good job!


----------



## Beekissed (Jan 10, 2012)

I agree!  Any loss is still loss.    It didn't get on us in large amounts at a time and it should come off the same way it got on for it to be sustainable, IMO.


----------



## marlowmanor (Jan 11, 2012)

*1/7/12*
_Breakfast_
1 Smores pop tart  4pts
Glass of 2% milk  2pts
_Lunch_
A little leftover taco beef  2pts
1/8 cup Mexican blend cheese  1 pt
Lettuce, taco sauce -0pts
1 large soft taco shell  2 pts
GG carrots/broccoli  1pt
Water
_Snack_
12 tortilla chips  3pts
Salsa  0pts
Water
_Supper_
8oz boneless chicken thighs 8pts
Can of Diced tomatoes w/ onion (what chicken was cooked in)  1pt
1 cup instant white rice  3pts
Glass of 7UP  3pts
Snack
Orange  0pts
*Total*: 30pts


*1/8/12*
_Breakfast_
Water
_Lunch_
Grilled chicken sandwich  8pts
Water
_Snack_
2 boiled eggs  4pts
Broccoli/Cauliflower  0pts
 cp plain MMs  5pts
Water
_Supper_
1 serving of spaghetti  4
Homemade spaghetti sauce  2 pts
2 slices of garlic bread  4pts
Glass of sweet tea  2pts
_Snack_
1 Nutty Bar  4pts
Orange  0pts
*Total*: 33pts

*1/9/12*
_Breakfast_
2 waffles  4pts
1Tbsp peanut butter  2pts
Glass of 2% milk  3pts
_Lunch_
 cup Mexican cheese blend  3pts
 1 large soft taco shell  2 pts
Water
_Supper_
Tuna noodles  12pts
Water
Snack
1 cup Butter Pecan Ice cream  5pts
*Total*: 31pts

*1/10/12*
_Breakfast_
1 Smores pop tart  4pts
Glass of 2% milk  2pts
_Lunch_
 can pinto beans w/onion  2pts
Cooked cabbage  0pts
Glass of 7UP  3pts
_Supper_
10 oz Salmon fillet  10pts
Vegetables, seasoned  2pts
Salad  0pts
1 Tbsp Ranch dressing  2pts
Garlic knots  4pts
Hot chips  3pts
Water
*Total*: 32 

Last night (1/10/12) we went out to eat. My parents had given us a gift certificate for a local Italian restaraunt so that is what we did for supper. I tried to think about my points values when I ordered my food. I think I did pretty well for my first time out to eat on WW.

ETA: I've actually been staying within my points range lately.


----------



## daisychick (Jan 11, 2012)

Looking good .  Eating out is hard, but sounds like you did great.   I'm still doing good just haven't posted my food lately.


----------



## marlowmanor (Jan 16, 2012)

So I gained .4lbs this week. It's kind of been a rough week though. :/

Here is the last few days food journals too.

*1/11/12*
_Breakfast_
Meal Replacement shake  5pts
_Lunch_
35 French fries -2 pts
Leftover spaghetti w/ sauce  6 pts 
Glass of sweet tea  2pts
_Supper_
Grilled chicken sandwich  8pts
1 Nutty Bar  4pts
Water
Snack
 bag of popcorn - 2pts
Water
*Total*: 29pts


*1/12/12*
_Breakfast _
Meal Replacement shake -5pts
_Lunch_
2 slices of cheddar cheese  4pts
4 pieces of wheat bread  8pts
Glass of 7UP  3pts
_Supper	_ 
4oz chicken thighs  4pts
1 cp au gratin potatoes  4pts 
Green beans - 0pts
Water	
_Snack_
Bowl of Honey Bunches of Oats w/ milk  4pts
*Total*: 32pts


*1/13/12*
_Breakfast_
2 servings of oatmeal  5pts
Glass of 2% milk  2pts
_Lunch_
35 French fries -2 pts  
Glass of sweet tea  2pts
_Supper_ 
1 cup rice  6pts
1 can pinto beans w/onion  4pts
Water
_Snack_ 
 cup hulled unsalted sunflower seeds- 4pts
6 saltine crackers  2pts
4 marshmallows  2pts
1 Tbsp peanut butter -2pts
*Total*: 31pts


*1/14/12* 
_Breakfast_ 
2 waffles  4pts						
1Tbsp peanut butter  2pts					
Glass of 2% milk  3pts					
_Lunch_ 
12 Angus sub from Subway  16pts				
Water							
Orange							
_Supper_ 
MC Cheesy Chicken and rice dinner  8pts			
Water							
*Total:* 33pts

*1/15/12*
_Breakfast_
Honey Bunches of Oats w/ milk  4pts
_Lunch_
Garlic potatoes  8pts
Peas  4pts
Glass of 7UP  3pts
_Supper_
2 Hot dogs  8pts
2 slices of wheat bread  4pts
Diet Cheerwine  0pts
*Total*: 31pts

This weekend has been spent cleaning house, washing clothes, and taking care of the kids.


----------



## Beekissed (Jan 18, 2012)

But such a SMALL gain....so not much ground lost, huh?  You'll do better and I sympathize....I've lost nothing so far this week, though I've been doing better on exercising and eating.  Sometimes I think the added activity we do and the resulting muscle built is the reason for small gains, as muscle weighs more than fat.  

Just keep swimming, just keep swimming, just keep swimming.......  :bun


----------



## marlowmanor (Jan 20, 2012)

Last few days of food journals.
*1/16/12*
_Breakfast_
1 cup Multigrain Cheerios with 2% milk  2 pts
_Lunch_
Meal Replacement shake -5pts
Water
_Supper_
Homemade potato skins - 6pts
Can of Mini Beef Ravioli  11pts
2 slices of wheat bread  4pts
Water
_Snack_
Apple  0pts
Water
*Total:* 28pts

*1/17/12*
_Breakfast_
2 waffles  4pts
1Tbsp peanut butter  2pts
Glass of Sunny D  2pts
_Lunch_
4 Cheese potatoes  8pts
Glass of Dr. Pepper  3pts
Orange  0pts
_Supper_
Macaroni and cheese  6pts
Water
_Snack_
 Brownie  4pts
Glass of 2% milk  3pts
*Total:* 32pts

 
*1/18/12*
_Breakfast_
Slim fast Shake  6pts
_Lunch_
Zatarans Chicken/Mushroom Risotto  8pts
Glass of Diet Rite  0pts
_Snack_
Yoplait Light Very Vanilla yogurt  2pts
Water
_Supper_
Dill pickle  0pts
Loaded mashed potatoes  8pts
WW String Cheese  1pts
Water
*Total:* 25pts

*1/19/12*
_Breakfast_
HM BEC sandwich  13pts
Glass of 2% milk  3pts
_Lunch_
WW String Cheese- 1pt
YL Key Lime Pie Yogurt  2pts
Propel Zero  0pts
_Supper_
8oz Flat Iron Steak  8pts
Salad  0pts
Baked potato  1pt
1/8 cup shredded cheese  1pt
Italian dressing  0pts
Water  0pts
*Total:* 29pts

*1/20/12*
_Breakfast_
1 cup Multigrain Cheerios with 2% milk  2 pts
_Lunch_
1 chicken hot dog  4pts
WW String Cheese- 1pt
YL Blackberry/Pomegranate Yogurt  2pts
Water
_Snack_
1 Nutty Bar -4pts
WW String Cheese  1pt
_Supper_
8oz pork chops  8pts
1 cup Homemade mashed potatoes  4pts 
Biscuit  3pts
Diet Cheerwine  0pts
*Total:* 29pts


----------



## redtailgal (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## marlowmanor (Jan 21, 2012)

Just did my weigh in for the week and...
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
I AM DOWN ANOTHER LB! 


So my total weight loss in 3 weeks is 2.2lbs!


----------



## redtailgal (Jan 21, 2012)

Great.

Now do it again.  

1 pound at a time!


----------



## marlowmanor (Jan 22, 2012)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> Great.
> 
> Now do it again.
> 
> 1 pound at a time!


1 lb at a time is the plan! Little by little, bit by bit the weight will come off. It certainly didn't get on there overnight I don't expect it to come off overnight!


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 25, 2012)

Keep up the good work and I hope you have an awesome day


----------



## marlowmanor (Jan 25, 2012)

*1/20/12*
_Breakfast_
1 cup Multigrain Cheerios with 2% milk  2 pts
_Lunch_
1 chicken hot dog  4pts
WW String Cheese- 1pt
YL Blackberry/Pomegranate Yogurt  2pts
Water
_Snack_
1 Nutty Bar -4pts
WW String Cheese  1pt
_Supper_
8oz pork chops  8pts
1 cup Homemade mashed potatoes  4pts 
Biscuit  3pts
Diet Cheerwine  0pts
*Total:* 29pts

*1/21/12*
_Breakfast_
2 waffles  4pts
1Tbsp peanut butter  2pts
Glass of 2% Milk  3pts
_Lunch_
Turkey Club Panini  8pts
Dill Pickle  0pts
Diet Rite  0pts
_Snack_
WW String Cheese -1pt
Water
_Supper_
2 Chicken breasts  6pts
Baked Potato  1pt
Peas  1pt
Water
_Snack_
1 Nutty Bar -4pts
YL Blueberry Yogurt  2pts
Water
*Total:* 32pts

*1/22/12*
_Breakfast_
MRS  5pts
_Lunch_
Stouffers Baked Chicken meal  5pts
YL Key Lime Pie Yogurt  2pts
Water
_Snack_
6 saltine crackers  2pts
4 marshmallows  2pts
1 Tbsp peanut butter -2pts
_Supper_
1 slice of Pizza  7pts
Diet Cheerwine  0pts
_Snack_
WW String Cheese- 1pt
YL Blueberry Yogurt  2pts
Water
*Total:* 28pts

*1/23/12*
_Breakfast_
1 cup Multigrain Cheerios with 2% milk  2 pts
_Lunch_
Stouffers Southwest Chicken Panini  9pts
Dill pickle  0pts
YL Very Vanilla Yogurt  2pts
Water
_Snack_
WW String Cheese  1pt
Water
_Supper_
12 meatballs w/ approx.  cp sauce  14pts 
2 slices of wheat bread  4pts
Glass of Sprite Zero  0pts
*Total:* 32pts

*1/24/12*
_Breakfast_
Life cereal with 2%milk  2pts
_Lunch_
Starkist Seasations Tilapia  6pts
Water
_Snack_
WW String Cheese  1pt
Water
_Supper_
Buffalo chicken strips  8pts
YL Blackberry/Pomegranate yogurt  2pts
Diet Rite  0pts 
_Snack_
1 cup Butter Pecan Ice cream  5pts
*Total:* 26pts


I have been loving the yogurt and WW string cheese I have been having lately! I've been cleaning the house a lot so I guess that counts as exercise! I've has some days that I get up late and it throws my meals and points off some. Overall I think I have done pretty good lately. I am really getting the points system down pat.


----------



## daisychick (Jan 25, 2012)

You are doing great!  



 I have been totally slacking in the journal department, but I am trying to get back to it.


----------



## redtailgal (Jan 25, 2012)

your doing great!  Im sooo jealous of the red hot mama's right now!


----------



## marlowmanor (Jan 29, 2012)

1.6 lbs lost this week!


----------



## daisychick (Feb 2, 2012)

Great job!  You are on a good track, keep it up!  

I am at a stall right now, but at least I am not gaining.


----------



## Mamaboid (Feb 2, 2012)




----------



## marlowmanor (Feb 4, 2012)

Lost 0.8 lbs this week.  I have not been keeping up with my food journal this week. I have still been conscious of what I am eating I just have not been writing it down this week. I made lots of homemade meals this week and they are hard to figure out points for really.


----------



## daisychick (Feb 10, 2012)

Keep up the good work!  You are doing way better than I am, I am proud of you!  I agree with you on the homemade meals.  I love to cook and sometimes it is really hard to figure out how many points are in our homemade items.


----------



## marlowmanor (Feb 18, 2012)

Week of 2/10/12 I gained 0.8lbs 
This week I lost 2lbs! 

Still not keeping up with the food journal. I'm hoping to start that back up soon.


----------



## marlowmanor (Mar 4, 2012)

So I did my weigh in last night and discovered I had gained almost 3 lbs in a  week!  I am very disappointed in this and have no clue what went wrong. I feel like I was doing well for a while then I've suddenly hit a brick wall.  Can y'all please be praying for me that I can get through this and over this hump.  I think this week I am going to try to cut out salt (I am bad about putting salt on everything) and watch closer what I am eating.


----------



## redtailgal (Mar 4, 2012)

Hon, dont sweat three pounds.

To put it as delicate as possible, it could be a part of your cycle and just be water weight.  Make sure that for the next week or so you drink plenty of fluids and all will be well.

It OK, really it is.  

You're doing just fine.  Hike your boots up and keep goin.


----------



## marlowmanor (Mar 4, 2012)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> Hon, dont sweat three pounds.
> 
> To put it as delicate as possible, it could be a part of your cycle and just be water weight.  Make sure that for the next week or so you drink plenty of fluids and all will be well.
> 
> ...


It could be that but I doubt it since that is controlled by pills. I've not had issues with weight gain around that time of the month either yet. I will be drinking more water this week though.


----------



## marlowmanor (Apr 15, 2012)

Sorry I haven't been updating this journal a lot. I have good news though. 

I am down 10lbs from my original weight!  I was so excited to see a number less than 230 on the scale. I've been consistently losing weekly the past few weeks. Most weeks have been .5 to a full lb, but this week I lost almost 3 lbs!  I'm hoping the weight loss keeps up being consistent.


----------



## autumnprairie (Apr 15, 2012)

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> Sorry I haven't been updating this journal a lot. I have good news though.
> 
> I am down 10lbs from my original weight!  I was so excited to see a number less than 230 on the scale. I've been consistently losing weekly the past few weeks. Most weeks have been .5 to a full lb, but this week I lost almost 3 lbs!  I'm hoping the weight loss keeps up being consistent.


 CONGRATS!!!! I knew you could do it


----------



## marlowmanor (Apr 15, 2012)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> marlowmanor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you. It doesn't seem like much since it has taken 4 months to get this far, but progress is progress.


----------



## elevan (Apr 15, 2012)

You're doing FANTASTIC!


----------



## daisychick (Apr 15, 2012)




----------



## redtailgal (Apr 15, 2012)

WOO HOO! You GO girl!

Go on.......strut a little.....you KNOW you want too!


----------



## marlowmanor (Sep 17, 2012)

I know it's been a while since I've updated but I just have to share this new development. So for the past 4 months I've been struggling with getting over the 225 hurdle. I'd get close to it then gain again the next week. Well this weekend when I weighed I was at 224.2! I finally got under the 225 mark!  I couldn't help but have a little more swagger in my step all day Sunday.  Now hopefully I'll stay under that hurdle.


----------



## Vickir73 (Sep 17, 2012)

that is soooooo AWESOME!!!

I want to lose weight - but I've finally admitted to myself that I just don't want to bad enough.  It's been years, YEARS since I've seen a 199 on a scale (I'm WAY over that), and for the longest time I told myself it was just too hard or too expensive or I didn't have time.  But those were all excuses.  If I wanted to bad enough I'd find a way to do it.  I think it is great that you are doing something about your issue.

YOU




GO



GIRL!!!!!


You are woman, hear you roar  . . . or "woot"


----------



## marlowmanor (Sep 17, 2012)

Vickir73 said:
			
		

> that is soooooo AWESOME!!!
> 
> I want to lose weight - but I've finally admitted to myself that I just don't want to bad enough.  It's been years, YEARS since I've seen a 199 on a scale (I'm WAY over that), and for the longest time I told myself it was just too hard or too expensive or I didn't have time.  But those were all excuses.  If I wanted to bad enough I'd find a way to do it.  I think it is great that you are doing something about your issue.
> 
> ...


Thank you. I've never been one of those tiny girls/women so I'm used to being bigger. I went over 200lbs when I was pregnant with Logan or Korbin (can't remember which one now) and I just never lost the baby fat between kids. That's all I am trying to get gone now. Right now I'd be happy just getting under 200 again. Ideally I want to get back to my prepregnancies weight though. I was 170 before I got pregnant with Logan. I'd like to see that weight again. I wasn't skinny, but I looked good then.


----------



## Vickir73 (Sep 17, 2012)

I definitely know what you mean   I know "people" always say you can always find time to exercise, but it's hard.  I get up at 5:30, milk, shower, get dressed, get kids ready, drop kids off, get on the road.  Work from 8:30-5:30, don't get home 'til 7:30 and then milk, check animals, make sure the kids are feed, check homework, give baths (some evenings only if they smell ) and try to get them in bed between 9:00 - 9:30.  When are you supposed to fit exercising in there?  

I haven't gained weight in quite awhile.  Since I've had my son 6 years ago, I've stayed within 10 pounds of that, but even so, I'm still "obese" according to doctors' scales and need to lose about 150.  I'd be happy just to lose 70 to get below the 200 mark - but there are days adding one more thing to my schedule just makes me want to cry.

My sister had lap band surgery last year and has lost 150 pounds (and I even have trouble recognizing her some days ) but now can't find a doctor to get the skin removed   I'd do lap band in a HEARTBEAT, but my insurance won't cover it.  I know my energy would sky rocket and it would be nice to be able to see my feet when I look down  but there are days when I say "it took me 39 years to get my ass to look like this - why mess up a good thing?"  

You are doing a great job!! I'm a great encourager, just not a great doer


----------

